# first ollie and jumps



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

No shame in this post. I still remember the feeling of landing my 1st jump, scared as hell and exhilarated all at the same time
Small incremental steps and after these small victories things start to come a little faster.

Keep at it, I'm still learning/advancing and loving it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha! Solid effort!! Yeah, My first season, I did the same thing with a few of _my_ first lame little ollies! I was So stoked that I managed to get the whole board off the ground and still remained upright and riding when I landed! Especially since at that point in my riding, just staying upright on the board doing _anything_ wasn't a "given" yet! :laugh:  I went and Posted the vid the next day. 
(...one or two guys gave me a "little" good natured grief, but nothing nasty!) 
It didn't matter, I was grinning ear to ear! Still working on the courage & skill to do more than Pop a bit while riding flat! Being an Old Fart, I'm a bit more cautious! (....Gotta be careful of my brittle bones so I'm waiting for some deep snow days to attempt more! Want to be able to cushion the _inevitable_ "fails!") 

Keep at it! :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowBasic (Sep 3, 2013)

The best part is that you can only improve from here. =) That thought is what keeps me motivated to keep going and trying new stuff.


----------



## kino (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks for the support guys  after getting over turning, snowboarding is now a lot more fun!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Hm, still a lot of backfoot ruddering going on there :thumbsdown:


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Hm, still a lot of backfoot ruddering going on there :thumbsdown:


speed checking for the jumps!! 

But yeah, it only gets better from here!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Dope your having a blast! as others have mentioned it only gets better from here, stay stoked!


----------



## kino (Apr 1, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Hm, still a lot of backfoot ruddering going on there :thumbsdown:


i do notice that >< really struggling to correct it. I might take a lesson the next time i go up


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

kino said:


> i do notice that >< really struggling to correct it. I might take a lesson the next time i go up


It seems to be because you are not getting enough edge angle/pressure. Not uncommon for people with small feet and relatively wide boards (we had that discussion about board size last year). Basically what happens is that you never really set an edge and are mostly side-slipping down the mountain.
As as exercise try the following: Do not worry about turning, instead just do garlands while focusing on maintaining edge pressure and hold. If in doubt use more edge angle. Try to avoid side slipping and regulate your speed only by turning up/down (across/down the fall line).
Maybe try a narrower board until you get the hang of it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think it's a confidence issue. I'm a size 7.5 on normal width boards, but it could be he's just not comfortable yet going fast. 

Nothing wrong with slip slide turning but back foot ruddering is a different beast altogether. 

How I got rid of it: Focus on only using your front foot to turn. Try it, trust me the board will turn 

Better yet, go to a green run and take your back foot out the binding and go one foot. You can only turn with your front foot. Stomp pad helps here a little.

I remember my first jump. First season, didn't even know how to properly link turns yet. But hey my friends were jumping. Baby jump line at Mountain High. I don't think I even caught air on the first one but it was fun going down the landing. Second one caught a little air. My girlfriend was excited I looked over at her and then ate shit on the 3rd one (they're spaced together close).


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Good job and you have good style for a beginner. Keep shredding and keep progressing. Due process............


----------

